# Cheapest gaming mouse !!!!!



## cyberdragon007 (Jun 24, 2010)

I want to buy a new mouse.
I am a casual gamer (read noob)
I play games like cs and DOTA 
I dont want to spend more than Rs 800
I have already seen the MX518 very good but costs 1.4 here 
Please suggest me a good mouse 
Thanks in advance !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suresh_dreamprince (Sep 1, 2010)

i have 4 month used razer deathadder ... and want to sell for 1400 if u want let me know


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2010)

For Rs.800, you don't get a gaming mouse which can be compared to Razer Deathadder or Logitech MX518.


----------



## Death_Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

Found Gigabyte GM-M6800 gaming mouse selling at itwares for Rs. 675
Here's the link TheITWares - GIGABYTE GM-M6800
Its a decent one for the price


----------



## zion007 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey do u still have that mouse


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2012)

Simple. Save money and then buy Logitech Mx518 because you can't get a gaming mice cheaper than that and not to mention it is one of the best till date.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 17, 2012)

Death_Knight said:


> Found Gigabyte GM-M6800 gaming mouse selling at itwares for Rs. 675
> Here's the link TheITWares - GIGABYTE GM-M6800
> Its a decent one for the price



FUUUUUUU,,,,
i wanted that mouse, but coulnt find in nehru place.
had to settle for a el cheapo one


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 17, 2012)

Save more money and then buy.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 17, 2012)

MX518 is phased out. Go for G400, it costs 1.2k


----------



## harshatiyya (Mar 17, 2012)

steelseries kinzu is a option. look for it.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Mar 18, 2012)

This one is unheard of but its specs looks good.

E-Blue Cobra 5D Gaming Mouse, Price, Features, Specifications, Reviews | Tradus

@arjunkiller
I checked price online and they're selling G400 everywhere for not less than 1.8K where do you get it at 1.2K?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 18, 2012)

Locally dude.


----------

